# Furs By Species 3



## BRN (Jan 31, 2011)

_A continuation of the old thread..._

Since the owner of the last thread went missing, I've decided to collate the names and information myself and reboot the thread! Same as last time, guys.

Just post your 'sona and any additional information about it and I'll slap you on the list.

If you think you're already here, I would appreciate if you looked for yourself - see if there's a typo in your name,  a misclassification, or some error. I tried not to make any, but with 900~ entries, there could be some.

*If you're changing your species rather than adding a new entry, please say so.* You can have as many entries as you like, as long as they're all different and as long as 'as many as you like' is less than five.
If it's more than four, you're just a Shapeshifter in denial. :V

List go:


----------



## BRN (Jan 31, 2011)

*Alligator*


 Gr8r-G8r[[ American Alligator
Necrid987[[ American Alligator
Jesie[[ American Alligator 

*Android*

DrHackenBush (Positronic)[[ Android Sergal
Glitch[[ Mechanical Wolf 
Telnac[[ Android Dragon 
Do Not Delete[[ Starjet Fighter Craft Chimera Dracogriffin 

*Avian*

2112[[ (A Cleverly-Named) Great Horned Owl
Nargle[[ Barred Owl
Deriaz[[ Blue-and-yellow Macaw
Ravendarus[[ Clearflight Pied Budgie 
MaskedJackal[[ Raven
Intrapersonality[[ Morning Dove
Stratto The Hawk[[ Red-Tailed Hawk
Adaephon[[ Horned Owl
Cathartes_Aura[[ Turkey Vulture
The Anarchectomy[[ Barn Owl
Aetos[[ Swallow-Eagle Hybrid 
Akeru[[ Phoenix 
Aondeug[[ African Grey Parrot 
Auzbuzzard[[ Rough-Legged Hawk 
Beta Link[[ Raven 
Daberu[[ Snowy Owl 
Dalek_Duck[[ Wood Duck 
Dark Hawk[[ Broadwinged Hawk 
Dasaki[[ Nevrean 
grrside[[ Crow 
Harlequin Raven[[ Pied Raven 
Icky[[ Raven 
ilrak[[ Raven 
Kenneth[[ Wedge-Tail Eagle 
Kureno[[ Australian Raven 
LemmerGeier[[ Bearded Vulture 
Mani the Avian[[ Bluebird 
Minuet[[ Owl [Generic Variety] 
Oovie[[ Snowy Egret
SixelSixel[[ Canadian Goose 
SkyStrider[[ Bald Eagle 
The Drunken Ace[[ Semi-Tangible Peregrine Falcon 
TheFeatheredOne[[ Roc 
TropicalZephyr[[ Blue-Fronted Amazon Parrot 
Waffles[[ Bluejay Hawk 

*Bat*

Gracie[[ Ringbat
Rain-Hatchett[[ Fruit Bat
Cronus616[[ Fruit Bat 
Fruiit[[ Fruit Bat 
Kakik[[ Big Brown Bat 
Pixelito[[ Long-Eared Bat 
The Color 12[[ Spectral Bat 

*Bear*

Dj Whoohoo[[ Black Bear
Bandy[[ Red Panda
Cyril Daroun[[ Red Panda
PositivelyPolar[[ Polar Bear
FurryKami Oka[[ Polar Bear
Garfang[[ Black Bear
Ariadne[[ Panda Bear 
AussieBear[[ Koala Bear 
Bigjon[[ Brown Bear 
Bjornpolar[[ Polar Bear 
BlueMoonBear[[ Blue Polar Bear 
CherryManda[[ North American Brown-but-red Bear 
D Void[[ Grizzly Bear 
Excitement![[ Grizzly Bear 
Furry Newbie Adam[[ Brown Bear 
FurryFox[[ Pink PolarBear 
Grizz L Bear[[ Grizzly Bear 
Morroke[[ Grizzly Bear 
Nipples The Metroid[[ Polar Bear 
Pandio[[ GIANT Panda 
Rufus[[ Grizzly Bear 
Shanerous Lorenthien[[ Panda Bear 
Shenzebo[[ Sloth Bear 
Transformation13[[ Grizzly Bear 
Willard_Fatman[[ Kodiak Bear 
HaydenPanda[[ Red Panda 

*Big Lizard*

Laze[[ Komodo Dragon 
LizardKing[[ NA 
Nechromia[[ Komodo Dragon 

*Bovine*

Banishra[[ Jacob Sheep
SpiralHorn[[ Nyala Antelope
Azazel[[ Purple Goat
BigHoof[[ Tauren/Bull
Akita the Antelope[[ Sable Antelope 
Bai[[ Asiatic Mouflon [Iranian Red] 
Bloopy[[ Sheep 
ChapperIce[[ Goat 
Fendras Mountain[[ Goat 
Hakawne[[ Bull 
Keena[[ Rocky Mountain Elk 
KirbyCowFox[[ Cow 
kiro02[[ Bull 
midnit[[ Goat 
Muat[[ Tauren 
TheRamJing[[ Ram 
TheRavenousOne[[ Bongo Antelope 
XericOryx[[ Antelope 
Sam-E Jo[[ Hereford Cow 

*Bug*

Half-Price Pregnancy[[ House Centipede

*Camelid*

Guitaraffe[[ Giraffe 
Doubler[[ Llama 
Gaz[[ Llama 

*Canid
*
Kian_Forepaw[[ Swift Fox
Polarlight[[ Polar Wolf
Mika[[ Literally Blue Husky Wolf
Cayden[[ Narcissistic Wolf
Ryka-Hysky[[ Husky
OnyxVulpine[[ Arctic Fox
Piroshki[[ Corsac Fox
MikeTheFox[[ Another Red Fox
BrotherWolven[[ Wolf
Ryshard-III[[ Ice-Blue Fox
Selphius[[ African Wild DogShaagy[[ Mutt
TheDW[[ Vampire Wolf with wings, yay
Bade[[ WOLF
Vexxen[[ A Husky
 Stingwolf2000[[ Wusky
Gold[[ Coyote
Anarou[[ Silver Fox
Scatterbrain[[ Xoloitzcuintli
Francis-34[[ Northwest American Grey Wolf
PartyFox[[ Fox, equipped with a party hat and cider
Mikhowl[[ Wolf
Folfsong[[ Fox/wolf
Lenny Mutt[[ German Shepherd/Siberian Husky
zestycoyote[[ Red Coyote
mizu-oka[[ Red Wolf
G.Beezy[[ Golden Retriever/Husky {Goberian}
William[[ Dhole
CannotWait[[ Wolf
Night-san[[ Wulf
Drakonman[[ Orange Fox
Gero[[ Ethiopian Wolf 
Raphael Dreamsong[[ Albino 9-Tailed Fox
Mike-Wolf[[ Wolf
Wiskey-Wolf[[ Wolf
Cannabus_Lupus[[ Grey Wolf
Vincent Jaeger[[ Snow Leapord
Evelon[[ Ginger Wolf
Morgoth[[ Northern Alaskan Fox
AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur[[ Unspecified Canid Species, mostly Wolf
Esplody[[ North American Dire Wolf
Dogsare[[ Especially-Antisocial Wolf Dog Mix
ArgonTheFox[[ Swift Fox
Pbjam[[ Yellow Fox
CrossDog367[[ Mutt Dog
Deyna[[ Fox
Kriana[[ Arctic Fox
ChaosKingX[[ Wolf 
Bandit Braith[[ Husky
Gibby[[ A highly sophisticated Fox
Fincoffeemug[[ Arctic Fox
Inari85[[ (Purple-Coloured) Red Fox
Rouz[[ (Gay) Fox
Evauk[[ Folf
Sajin[[ Fox
Anotherbloodywolf[[ gaywuff
Haystack[[ Tanuki (Racoon-Dog)
Haystack[[ Mythical Canid
Pickenprod[[ Vancouver Island Wolf
Xavan[[ Bohemian Shepherd
Kmn483[[ Arctic Wolf
FuzzyBuzz[[ Maned Wolf
QuickSticks45[[ Red Fox 
~furfanatic~[[ Grey Wolf 
1DynamoFox1[[ Red Fox 
3picFox[[ Fox 
Aestuo[[ Grey Fox 
Ahkmill[[ Black Jackal 
Airfurce[[ Coyote 
Alaskan Wolf[[ Grey Folf 
Alesiter The Wolf[[ Arctic Wolf 
Amphion [[ Pitbull 
Anthroguy101[[ White Labrador 
Antimony[[ Alaskan Malamute 
Anubis_Howl[[ Golden Fox 
Arcadium[[ Red Fox 
Atrum Lupus[[ Timber Wolf 
Auto-Fox[[ Fennec Fox 
Autolycus[[ Wolf 
AzulTS[[ Red Fox 
Baron Von Yiffington[[ Malamute 
Benihime Shido[[ Hairless chinese crested Dog 
Benjamin Foxtails[[ Winged Fox 
BKRCreed[[ Fox 
BloodSapphire[[ Wolf 
Blue Bayou[[ Wolf 
Blue Cup[[ Wusky 
Bluewulf1[[ Blue Husky 
Bones[[ African Wild Dog 
Cahawba[[ Dog 
Cam[[ Border Collie 
CerbrusNL[[ Red Wolf 
Ceuper[[ Coyote 
Chimmey[[ Siberian Husky 
chirgath[[ Coyote 
Clayton[[ Siberian Wolf 
Clever-sleazoid[[ SparkleDog 
CommieComrade[[ Timber Wolf 
Convel[[ Wolf 
coyotez[[ Coyote 
Crasta[[ Wusky 
Crusader Mike[[ Grey Wolf 
Curvee[[ Copper Wolf Pup with Yellow-Gold Eyes 
Cute_Wolfy[[ German Shepherd 
Damian[[ Belgian Sheepdog 
Dan.[[ Fox 
Dante112[[ Black Wolf 
DarkAssassin[[ Wolf 
DarkFoxx606[[ Fox 
DarkWolfy502[[ Fox 
DashGenopeak[[ Black Wolf 
Deadly-Bagel[[ Fox 
deathshadow1991[[ Black Two-Tailed Fox 
DerWolf[[ Grey Wolf 
DevianFur[[ Arctic Wolf 
Deyna[[ Wox 
Diego117[[ Fox 
Doctor Timewolf[[ Time-Travelling Wolf 
Don_Wolf[[ Grey Wolf 
Doomchibi[[ Red Fox 
Doomsquirrel[[ Scottish Fox 
DreadHusky[[ Siberian Husky 
Dreltox[[ Blue Wolf 
Eatitfreakbags[[ Wolf 
Eberk[[ Red Fox 
Em Furlong[[ Custom Fox 
Emba Lyn[[ Fox 
Erin_Wolf[[ Wolf 
Erwin[[ Saarloos Wolfhond 
Faolchu[[ Red Wolf 
Fatal Wolf[[ Wolf 
Fay V[[ Red Fox 
Flamedarkfire[[ Arctic Fox 
Fluffy-wolf[[ Wolf 
Fluke132[[ Fulf 
ForestFox91[[ Tibetan Fox 
FoxBoy2009[[ Arctic Fox 
Foxxtrot23[[ Folf 
FreakFace[[ Dracowolf 
Freedoh Husky[[ 
Freezethewolf[[ Wolf 
FrillyKittyDoll[[ Fennec Fox 
Furenzic Folf[[ 
FurFox4Ever[[ Husky 
Furry Gamer[[ Wolf 
Furrygamer84[[ Husky 
FuzTheFurFox[[ Fox 
Fuzzeh-Richard[[ Black Wolf 
GooeyChickenman[[ Red Fox 
Grey[[ Border Collie 
GriffinFox[[ Swift Fox 
grimfang[[ Wolf 
Gunnar The Fang[[ Mountain Coyote 
HAXX[[ Dalmatian
Hayate[[ Arctic Wolf 
Haynari Fox[[ 
Heckler & Koch[[ Slutfox 
HenriW[[ Wolf 
Hunter1542[[ Gray Wolf 
iBolt![[ Blue Husky 
IggyB[[ German Wolfhound
Impasse[[ Tundra Wolf 
Isis[[ Wolf 
J.Nez[[ Black Fox 
Jack[[ Fusky 
Jagdwolf[[ Wolf 
Jake Renard[[ Grey Wolf 
JamesB[[ Grey Wolf 
Joeyyy[[ Wolf 
JoJoJoshua[[ Fox 
Jwno[[ Arctic Fox 
J-Wolf[[ Black Wolf 
Kaine Wuff[[ Wolf 
Kallikrates[[ Dhole 
Kamau husky[[ Husky 
KarabinerCoyote[[ Coyote 
Karn[[ Timber Wolf 
Kelek[[ Coyote 
Keryu[[ Wolf 
Kiba[[ Wolf 
KiloFox[[ Arctic Fox 
KimpZe[[ Red Fox 
Kingdomjacko[[ Husky 
Kitxune[[ Arctic Fox 
Kiyomasa[[ Arctic Wolf 
Kobu[[ Wolf 
KooksNMonsters[[ SparkleFox 
Kristian[[ Border Collie 
Kurama0900[[ Red Fox 
Kyle19[[ Mutt 
Lars Riley[[ Black Wolf 
Lastdirewolf[[ Dire Wolf 
LazyRedHead[[ Boxer 
LazyRedhead[[ Mutt 
LeafBlower29[[ Wolf 
LeoTen[[ Blue Fox 
Liar[[ Beagle 
Lightnin'[[ Grey Wolf 
Locke[[ Red Fox 
LolitaOfTheVoid[[ Jackal 
Lord Kanin[[ Timber Wolf 
-Lucario-[[ Jackal 
Lunar Starbreaker[[ Cocker Spaniel 
lupinealchemist[[ Grey Wolf 
Lyrihl[[ Wolf 
Magginu[[ Belgian Shepherd 
Makyo[[ Arctic Fox 
Mattpower08[[ Fox 
MaxTheHusky[[ Husky 
MaxtheWolf[[ Grey Wolf 
Dodgerwolf[[ Pomeranian
Merietta German[[ Shepherd 
MichaelFoster[[ SparkleFox 
Miko78[[ Mutt 
Miles Snowpaw[[ Fennec 
Millennium Sparrow[[ Husky 
MisterJay124[[ Akita 
MitchZer0[[ Arctic Folf 
Monochrome Kanon[[ Fusky 
Moon-Drummer[[ Timber Wolf 
Moonfall The Fox[[ Silver Fox 
Mystic Fox[[ Fox 
Nael-Oran[[ Grey Fox 
Neelix Zidphinlan[[ Every canid under the sun 
Nekirae[[ Maned Fox 
NerdyWolf[[ Wolf 
Nestama[[ Australian Dingo 
NickinBurg[[ Grey Wolf 
Night_Fangs[[ Fox 
NightHawkX[[ Wolf 
NightWolf714[[ Wolf 
Njsykora[[ Arctic Wolf 
ntswm2[[ Mutt 
Nxwolf[[ Wolf 
Nyedyr[[ Coyote 
Oneace[[ Grey Wolf 
OtaintedLoveO[[ Wusky 
Paintballadict9[[ Coyote 
Paradox7[[ Red Fox 
Patrol[[ German Shepherd 
PaulSheperd[[ German Shepherd 
Perpermintfoxie[[ Fennec Fox 
Philote[[ Dire Wolf 
Pheonix[[ Fox 
Phoenixfurry[[ Wolf 
Phrozen_Sky[[ Siberian Husky 
Point_Blank[[ Grey Wolf 
ProxySlaughter[[ Fennec Fox 
PwnSausages[[ Red Fox 
Quayza[[ Wusky 
Quaza[[ Wusky 
Rainami[[ Dhole 
RainingDarkness[[ Red Fox 
RainLyre [[ Arctic Fox 
Rainwulf [[ Pug 
Raiven[[ Fox 
Ralliron[[ Red Fox 
Ramea[[ Fox 
Raska[[ Fox 
Reitsuki[[ Wolf 
RenardGris[[ Red Fox 
rnw[[ Red Wolf 
Roccie[[ Pomeranian 
Rockerwolf[[ Wolf 
Roland_Perteev[[ Black Jackal 
RoqsWolf[[ Azure Wolf 
Roundedhalo[[ Fox 
RyanWulf[[ Grey Wolf 
Sabe[[ Husky 
Samael234[[ White Fox [Multitailed] 
Sanguine666[[ Li'l Pink Foxy 
Sarge[[ Border Collie 
Scooby32[[ Fox 
Scotty1700[[ Red Fox 
Scouto2 [[ Red Fox 
Sebastian The Swede[[ Dachshund 
Sgt. Andrews[[ Jackal 
Shaard[[ Folf 
Shino[[ Blue Wolf 
Shiralith[[ Red Fox 
ShreddingHusky[[ Alaskan Malamute 
silver_foxfang[[ Swift Fox 
SilverMoon93[[ Maned Wolf 
SirRob[[ Red Fox 
slydude851[[ Jackal 
South Syde Dobe[[ Doberman 
StainMcGorver[[ Timber Wolf 
Steel The Wolf[[ Grey Wolf 
Sukizar[[ African Wild Dog 
Sulggo[[ Red Wolf 
Sunwolfholland[[ Wolf 
Sushi xbl[[ Purple Husky 
Taekel[[ SparkleDog 
Takum[[ Grey Fox 
Tallion[[ Wolf 
TDK[[ Akita 
Teto[[ Labrador 
The 4th Gate[[ Red Fox 
The Grey One[[ Timber Wolf 
The Lightning Fox[[ Fox 
The Lone Wolf[[ Wusky 
The Wave[[ Arctic Fox 
TiberiusRay[[ White Wolf 
Tomias_Redford[[ Fox 
Tony-The-Wolf[[ Moon Wolf 
Toten[[ German Shepherd 
TranceFur[[ Basenji 
TranceFur[[ Blue Fox 
TriggerHappyWolf[[ Wolf 
Ty Rufus[[ Fox 
Tyrant_Wolf3939[[ Wolf 
Varjo Ritari[[ Grey Wolf 
velan_wolf[[ Wolf 
VengeanceZ[[ Orange Fox 
VexerFireBlaze[[ Golden Wolf 
VinylWolf[[ Coyote 
vitek[[ Fox 
Vulpin Greeneye[ Fox 
Weebz[[ German Shepherd 
Whiskeydog[[ Siberian Husky 
WillowWulf[[ Wolf 
Winds[[ Seppala Siberian-Tamaskan Canid Mix 
Wolf_Eyes_inGA[[ Timber Wolf 
Wolfenpilot687[[ Grey Wolf 
WolfGlow[[ Wolf 
Wolfrunner7[[ Frostwolf 
WolfTailz[[ Folsky 
Wyldfyre[[ Red Fox 
XanderTehWolfie[[ Wusky 
Xtal[[ Beige Fennec 
xXNever_MoreXx [[ African Wild Dog 
Yotipo[[ Red Fox 
Yukon[[ Grey Wolf 
Yur Fur[[ Arctic Fox 
ZarNakitama[[ Coyote 
Zeke Shadowfyre[[ Kalak Coyote 
Zephirith[[ Maned Wolf 
zero[[ Fox 
ZuriBonn[[ Wolf 
LupineLove[[ Grey Wolf 
Calico-Feathers[[ Pitbull 
Kit H. Ruppell[[ Fox 
Drass[[ Wolf 
Mojobojo[[ Siberian Husky 
NinjaRottwiler[[ Husky Rottweiler 
Sanitys Storm[[ Wolf 
LoneBlackWolf[[ Wusky 
FennecFur[[ Fennec Fox
Vukasin[[ Arctic Wolf

*Cercopithecid*

Chandan[[ Hanuman Langur 

*Cervid*

amnion[[ Thorold's Deer 
Arctures[[ Formosan Sika Deer 
DoeADeer[[ Deer 
Fawn[[ Southern Pudu 
GuRu[[ Albino Reigndeer 

*Chrysocora*

Hisu[[ N/A

*Citra*

Azure[[ Citra

*Cretacean*

Random_Eye_Ball[[ Orca
DolphinSpirit[[ BottleNose Dolphin 
Emidol[[ BottleNose Dolphin 
Jakobean[[ Common Dolphin 
Kangae[[ Orca 
Nyloc[[ Shark 
Milo [[ Dolphin 

*Crocodile*

Kolbe[[ Nile Crocodile 

*Cryptid*

Chronidu[[ Cockatrice 

*Dinosaur*

B.P.R.D[[ Yoshi
MikeYoshi[[ Yoshi 
ThePterosaur[[ Quetzalcoatlus 

*Dipelphid*

iBarfGlitter[[ Opossum
Roadkill[[ Opossum 

*Dragon*

Dragonfang[[ Star Dragon
fward[[ Ice Dragon
DarknessFlame[[ Western Dragon/ Poltergeist
Kekira Yokosuka[[ Eastern Dragon
iconmaster[[ Half-Dragon
Jazmina[[ Blood sucking winged seadragon
Shadowdragon13[[ Dark Dragon
Raia C. Dioptase[[ Ice Dragon
Leviathan[[ Smoke Dragon
Mr Disturbing[[ Shadow Dragon
Rattlecan[[ Dragon
Toothless[[ Night Fury (Western Dragon)
Ace_Of_The_Arts[[ Eastern Dragon 
Alex0902[[ N/A 
Atra Indigo67[[ N/A 
Azurethedragon[[ Ice Dragon 
Bittertooth[[ Western Dragon 
Chex[[ Western Dragon 
CodArk2[[ Eastern Dragon 
Code Red[[ Western Dragon 
Dakhari_ceychi[[ N/A 
DJ Fragon[[ Fire-Wing Dragon 
Doran Eirok[[ Western Dragon 
Draconic[[ Western Dragon 
Dragon Of Fate[[ Ethereal Dragon 
Dragon Winter[[ Western Dragon 
dragon_mel[[ Western Dragon 
DragonKid[[ N/A 
DragonLover17[[ N/A 
DynDase[[ Space Dragon 
Earthwyrm[[ N/A 
GongleBoodz[[ Eastern Dragon 
Harmony[[ N/A 
Jack The Silver Dragon[[ Western Silver Dragon 
jaspertjie[[ Fire Dragon 
Kao[[ Scalie 
KashakuTatsu[[ Western Dragon 
KazDrak[[ N/A 
King Ghidorah 2[[ Anthropomorphic Space Dragon 
Kipper30[[ Western Dragon 
Kiru-kun[[ Dragon 
KurousenKou[[ European Black Dragon 
Mattyk[[ N/A 
Meadow[[ Western Dragon 
Mediteral Hart[[ Hazel Dragon 
MrTerrible[[ N/A 
NewfDraggie[[ N/A 
NobleAmberDragon[[ Western Dragon 
Oroshi[[ Eastern Dragon 
quayza[[ Eastern Dragon 
Salrith[[ N/A 
Sheba_Metaluna[[ Gold and Purple Dragoness 
Silver Dragon[[ Silver Dragon 
SlayerMidnight[[ N/A 
Stargazer Bleu[[ Tiger Dragon 
That1Guy[[ Wingless Dragon [Wyrm?] 
Trogdor_24[[ Burninator 
Trpdwarf[[ Eastern Dragon 
Utsukushii[[ Western Dragon 
Velystord[[ NA 
MyWarpedRealities[[ Dragon 

*Equine*

Rhodri[[ Brumby
Spinnydervish[[ Pure Bred Shire Horse
Inciatus[[ Welsh Mountain Pony
H.Nightroad[[ Plains Zebra 
Arkolyte[[ Clydesdale Horse 
Belaneth[[ Paint Horse 
Doppio[[ Mustang 
EZHartmannae[[ Zunicorn 
GingerM[[ Eponid 
HeavyHoss[[ Belgian Draft Horse 
JohnPm995[[ Stallion 
Serious Stripes[[ Zebra 
Leto Borealis[[ Holsteiner Mare 
Wombie[[ Shire Horse 
Xorin[[ Clydesdale Horse 

*Feline*

EllieLionHeart[[ Lioness
LozBlueMane[[ Spotted Hyena
Koohiimonsutaa[[ Panther
hades_warpig[[ Striped Hyena
SnowyD[[ Lynx
hybrid[[ Domestic cat
kirinafa[[ Snow Leapord
Tiger In A Tie[[ Tigerrrr
Octa[[ Cheetah
_Willow_[[ Feline Kibura
fiero-the-cat[[ Cat
Vriska[[ Cat
Kibura[[ Blonde (Golden) Lion
nharmonia[[ Anthro Cat (Krystal)
Rhasp[[ Jellicle Cat
Zephyre[[ Mountain Lion
Keretceres[[ Caracal
Radiohead[[ Domestic Shorthair
Random User[[ Spotted Hyena
Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton[[ Gun-Toting Sci-Fi Feline
KatWarrior[[ White Domestic
Panthura[[ Panther
Ivorytigress[[ White Tiger
Veskar[[ Bengal Tiger
Kaeko[[ Tiger
Mau[[ Egyptian Mau
NyxNeko[[ Black Cat
Moogle[[ White Lion
Naa[[ Snow Leopard
Qoph[[ Lynx
8-Bit[[ Cat 
a4chincookie[[ Domestic Cat Tiger 
AceNonyx[[ Cheetah 
Adaquin[[ Lion 
AiKitty[[ Balinese cat 
Alisu[[ Turkish Angora 
Angelkit[[ Domestic Cat 
Azerane[[ Lion 
black tiger[[ Tiger 
Blackedsoul[[ Leopard 
BldyMalice[[ Lynx 
Blue-Flame[[ Snow Leopard 
Bluflare[[ Maltese Tiger 
British Lynx[[ Eurasian Lynx 
Calibrius133701[[ Lynx 
Nineteen-TwentySeven[[ Black n White Tuxedo Cat
CaptainCougar[[ Smilodon 
CathoraGal[[ White Tiger 
Catilda lily[[ Mountain Lion 
CatWaffles[[ Orange-White Tabby Cat 
CheerioCheetah[[ Tatzel Cheetah 
Chessie[[ Norwegian Forest Cat 
ChrisTheLynx[[ Lynx 
coolcat33333[[ American Shorthair Cat 
Coonluv2990[[ Cheetah 
CrazyLee[[ Panther 
DarrenLee[[ Black Panther 
Defcat[[ Cheetah 
DisturbedAngel[[ Blue Black Leopard 
Eartha[[ Abyssinian Cat 
EdieFantabulous[[ Domestic Cat 
Elessara[[ Ocelot 
Elv02[[ Cat 
Emma[[ Black Panther 
Erewolf[[ Clouded Leopard 
Error 404[[ Domestic Cat 
Farelle[[ Every cat there could ever be 
Felicia Metallis[[ Domestic Cat 
fluory[[ Caracal 
Gazerocker[[ Domestic Cat 
Greenlioness[[ Lioness 
Harry2110[[ Lynx 
Herbalized Mind[[ Domestic Cat 
HisLittlemoon[[ Cat 
Ialeh[[ Snow Leopard 
iBloo[[ Ragdoll Cat 
InfernoTiger[[ Bengal Tiger 
Iudicium_86[[ Bengal Tiger 
Jashwa[[ Cat 
Jiang[[ Siamese Cat 
JuggaloTheRolla[[ Cheetah 
Julien[[ African Lion 
Juna[[ Lion 
KAiZA[[ Domestic Cat 
Keshiji[[ White Lion 
KhatsWorth[[ Tiger 
Len_5[[ Lion 
Leon Leonardo[[ Tabby Cat 
Leopa[[ African Leopard 
LeThe5683[[ Mainecoon 
Lost Koneko[[ Siamese Cat 
Makmakmob[[ Cat 
Makogrey[[ Siamese Cat 
Meeew[[ Cat 
Mnemosyne[[ Saber-Toothed Cat 
MonkeySpoon[[ Sumatran Tiger 
MrKovu[[ Liger 
Nouyorus[[ White Tiget 
Odjit-Sanura[[ White Toyger 
Outward[[ Margay 
Penumbra Noct[[ Black Lion 
Q-Lok[[ Domestic Cat 
Rayo_ElGatubelo[[ Black Jaguar 
Revy[[ White Kitten 
Riavis[[ Ocelot 
Rynkusu[[ Lynx 
ScruffStuff[[ Ocelot 
Senora Kitty[[ Silver Point Tabby 
ShadraAvro[[ Black Jaguar 
Shima[[ White Tiger 
Sigma[[ Melanist King Cheetah 
Simbabite[[ Lion 
SirrocoTheServal[[ Serval 
Slade[[ Cat 
SnickerstheCat[[ Cat 
Striker[[ Domestic Cat 
Svelasquez[[ Cheetah 
Takoto[[ British short-Hair Tabby Cat 
TerraDragon[[ Liger 
The Scottish Cat[[ Domestic Cat 
TheJewelKitten[[ Cat 
TheRedCatDances[[ Ocelot 
ThisisGabe[[ White Short-Hair Were-Kitty 
Thuggalo_Juggla[[ Cheetah 
Torachi[[ Caspian Tiger 
touge-union[[ Snow Leopard 
ToxicTiger[[ Tiger 
Tyla[[ Cat 
VilleFort[[ Domestic Cat 
Werecatdawn[[ American Shorthair Cat 
WhiteMountainTiger[[ White Tiger 
Zeffy-Kun[[ Lion 
Itswhatido20[[ Siamese Cat 
Arwa[[ East African Oryx 
Arex[[ Kitten 
Inc[[ Domestic Cat 
Tango_D[[ Florida Panther
Renwaldo[[ Siamese Cat
Anniekitty[[ Siamese Cat
FootFoe[[ Kitty Cat 

*Ferret*

Chaos Ferret[[ NA
ShadowBorn[[ NA 
FerreTrip[[ NA 

*Gecko*

Lava_Split[[ Gargoyle Gecko 
PoisonUnagi[[ Wellington Green Gecko 

*Gryphon*

MeiMei[[ Gryphon
Dodger Greywing[[ Osprey-Wolf- Gryphon
AthenLash[[ NA 
Bytorcus[[ White Gryphon 
Cassiopeia[[ Anthropomorphised Griffin 
Composite_Beast[[ NA 
Eske[[ Na 
Grifff[[ Na 
Kawaburd[[ NA 

*Hominid*

Mr. Warper[[ Monkey
BetrayerOfNihil[[ Cyborg
Lead Jester[[ Undead
Grycho[[ Cyborg
Love![[ Doll
Airborne Piggy[[ "Black Guy" 
Atrakaj[[ Human 
FuzzyKitten[[ Nekomata 
Liam[[ Can of Raid 
Mike, Champion Of Building[[ Human 
Reednemer[[ Spycrab 
Sanity[[ Human 
SasharaNekoMata[[ Nekomata 
Yiffy4Fun[[ Aircraft Carrier 

*Hybridized*

voodoo[[ Unipony Deer
Jiangxi[[ Levulpis Versicolor
Stormfur[[ Wolf Cat
Aralyn[[ Red Heeler Fennec
Samishii_Kami[[ Snow Leopard Cheetah Wolf Fennec Fox (Snopartawennec)
Zin[[ Lion Cheetah Wolf
Dokistar[[ Fox Rabbit [Fobbit] 
Wolfystar[[ Raccoon/Wolf [and some kind of feline like a cheetah when he runs in the morning]
Andy Nonimose[[ American Black Bear / Monkey
Sarukai[[ Blue Spirit Citrox (Citra/Fox) who lives in a small village north of a busy town
Koray[[ Wolf and White Fox
Ixtu[[ N/A
infinite_absol[[ Mink Raccoon
Shard[[ Cat Fox
Bayou[[ Arctic Wolf Tiger
Xen*k*e[[ Wolf-Cat 
AndrewAshmaric[[ Aquatic Weasel Vaporeon 
Anglerei[[ Cat wolf 
Ariadnedalua[[ Dragon Wolf 
Candy[[ Bear [Canine] 
Celestialdude[[ Wolf Deer 
Chiper12[[ Bull Tauren Wolf 
Civ[[ Dingo Dove 
CrazedPorcupine[[ Otter Porcupine 
CrazedPorcupine[[ Porcupine Otter 
DarkWarlock[[ Goat Wolf 
DarkWing[[ Timber Wolf Red Dragon 
DeadBunneh[[ Rabbit Wolf 
Desert Lioness Tallio[[ Leopard Lion 
dingoWolfAU[[ Dingo Wolf 
Fenris Ookami[[ Wolf Kitsune 
Fluorie[[ Skunk Werecat 
gdzeek[[ Fox Dragon 
Girrominox[[ Lion Wolf 
Grand Salamander[[ Shuckle Lizard 
hebi-chan[[ Snake Treecko 
Hyasinth[[ Jackal Owl Dual-Horned Unicorn 
iKerochu[[ Ferret Pikachu 
Jagged[[ Dragon Wolf 
Kai Tigrhynte[[ Crow Tiger Rattlesnake 
Kaihedgie[[ Tanuki Bat 
Kaizy[[ Raccoon Fox 
Kittenj[[ Fox Husky Kitten 
Kjunkie[[ Lemur Papillion Monster 
Kodyax[[ Wolf Bear 
Korychi[[ Kitten Fox 
krystle[[ Sphinx Chinese Crested Dog 
Kyle Necronomicon[[ Serpent Armadillo Fox Sparrow Jay 
Kyuusho Wolf[[ Eastern Dragon 
l33tPower[[ Wolf Siberian Tiget 
Ledrif[[ Wolf Badger 
LuluNekoLucy[[ Cheshire Cat Skunk 
Lynxx[[ Lynx Fox 
Majy The Dragon[[ Demagrogen 
Marie[[ Faurn 
MitchZer0[[ Faun Fox 
Mitchzer0[[ Fulf 
Moojlet[[ Otter Cat 
Mortaltrickster[[ Wolf Skunk 
Msktty89[[ Cat Raccoon 
Neokiva[[ Wolf Panther 
Norvilion [[ Fox Wolf Squirrel 
Nyan kitty[[ Cat Hyena Lion 
PenelopeSkunk4[[ Gassy Skunk Insect 
Placebo[[ Tiger hyeena 
Psychedelic_Lombax[[ Fox Lombax 
RogueSareth[[ Cat Rabbit 
Ruchii[[ Fox [Undisclosed] 
Rycerrugani[[ Tiger Wolf 
Saikkusu[[ Raccoon Dog 
Sarlune[[ Demon Tiger Wolf 
Satoshi[[ Pandacat 
Sbtanker[[ Cat Dragon 
Shen-Po[[ German Shepherd Couager 
Shukie[[ Lop-Eared Rabbit Red Fox 
Sinbane[[ Kitty Raccoon 
Snowleplover15[[ Leopard Crocodile Wolf 
SolBhonjai[[ Siberian Tiger Bunny 
SSJ3MewTwo[[ Reptile MewThree 
SupaMeep[[ Gecko Salamander 
TheItalianStallion[[ Wolf Lycanthrope Barn Owl 
Tolbia[[ Wolf Pangolin Insect 
Vaelarsa[[ Cat Bat 
Varulven[[ Wolf Dragon 
Werevixen[[ Dracorat 
WildestDraka[[ Dragon Snake 
WolvesSoulZ[[ Eastern Dragon Wolf 
Wonderer[[ Tiger Wolf 
Wox[[ Fulf 
Yena[[ Wolf Hyena 
Yula-XII[[ Bat Cat 
yummynbeefy[[ Tiger Wolf Angel 
Zhael[[ Wolf Skunk 
Zrcalo[[ Golden Pheasant Jackal 
Zseliq[[ Gummybear Saber-Tooth Tiger Wolf 
BareFootFoof[[ Wyvern.Archeopteryx 
Jameson[[ Snow Leopard Lion 
Leoni[[ Lion [Undisclosed] 
Tybalt Maxwell[[ Cat Ferret 
MaestroKux[[ Naga Dragon
Nekomimi[[ Wolf-Cat
Ryu[[ Cheetah Rabbit [Cheebit]
Shadow[[ Hyvanine
Kaeko[[ Rabbit Squirrel Demon[ess]
Wolven Bird[[ Wolf Bird
Trance[[ Basenji Wolf
(specter)[[Cat Shark
Jagged Edge[[ Snow Leopard Peregrine Falcon


----------



## BRN (Jan 31, 2011)

*Hyena*

Blackjack94[[ NA 
Draco Fire[[ Cat Hyena 
Jealousy[[ Striped Hyena 
KazukiFerret[[ Spotted Hyena 
Kraven[[ Blueberry Hyena 
Moth The Hyena[[ Na 
Mumbles[[ Spotted Hyena 
Raynes94[[ NA 
Sumi[[ NA 
zolen[[ Spotted Hyena 

*Insect*

AmyBlue[[ Beetle
ETC[[ Azure DamselFly 

*Kangeroo*

BritMike[[ NA 
Erewolf[[ Tree-Kangeroo 
GuRoo[[ NA 
Kjmars63[[ NA 
Lambzie[[ NA 

*Lemur*

Baree[[ Lesser Dwarf Lemur 
LemurLexi[[ Ring-Tailed Lemur 
Mailbox[[ NA 
Shiroka[[ Ring-Tailed Lemur 
Virus[[ Black Lemur 

*Lizard*

Fling[[ Lizard
Spatel[[ Lizard
Bloodshot_Eyes[[ Horny Toad 
Fraolinch[[ NA 

*Machine*

iamflak[[ Space Shuttle 
Kaamos[[ N/A 

*Marsupial*

Regrozenah[[ Australian Dingo 
southpaw[[ Tazmanian Devil 

*Meerkat*

Chuint[[ NA 
Hawk4192[[ Mongoose 
Lynnkat[[ NA 
RallyArt[[ NA 
RJ-Pilot[[ Mongoose 
Tabr[[ NA 

*Molluscun*
BlueSnail[[ Mollusk [Sea Slug]

*Musteloid*

Ravyn Wilde[[ Skunk
Bakachu[[ Badger
Daubentonia[[ Lemur
Nurematsu[[ River Otter
Pan157[[ Giant Pangolin 
Genumix[[ River Otter
Trillium[[ Pine Marten
ProgOtter[[ Northern River Otter
Unsilenced[[ Striped Skunk
BouncyOtter[[ Asian Small-Clawed Otter
Grey Wolverine[[ Wolverine
Xegras[[ Beaver
PenningtonTheSkunk[[ Green Multi-Morph Skunk
Jack[[ River Otter // Multiple
Sek-X[[ AMERICAN Badger
Gaz[[ Honey Badger
Grycho[[ Badger Strogg
Alstor[[ River Otter 
Andrewdiebels[[ Ferret 
Aruvia[[ Purple/Green Skunk 
cannibalweasel[[ Weasel 
DaniSkunk[[ Skunk 
DaRealNakkers[[ Skunk 
Darzi[[ Ferret 
DReaper3[[ River Otter 
Evandenoob[[ Skunk 
FancySkunk[[ Striped Skunk 
FauxGlove[[ River Otter 
Fiesta_Jack[[ Ferret 
Gaius Baltar[[ River Otter 
Heinrich the Mink[[ Mink 
HotterOtter[[ River Otter 
Irreverent[[ River Otter 
Katarin[[ Ferret 
Luca[[ Polecat 
meitay[[ Tayra 
Morroke[[ Wolverine 
Mozee[[ River Otter 
Mrs.Ferdo[[ Ferret 
NorbyOtter[[ River Otter 
Organic Sprout[[ Ferret 
Otto James[[ Badger 
Pilot[[ Ferret 
Pine[[ Badger 
Primma[[ Skunkette 
Pulsifer[[ Asian Otter 
Riley Bladepaw[[ River Otter 
RomanPower[[ River Otter 
Scruffy113[[ Eurasian Badger 
Seprakarius[[ Stoat 
Shindo[[ Marten 
Solas[[ American Badger 
Stank[[ Skunk 
TheRandomGuy[[ Otter 
Tweek[[ Ferret 
Vaah[[ Stoat 
Vekke[[ Beech Marten 
YakuzaBadger[[ Badger 
Zaas[[ Skunk 
zakmf[[ River Otter 

*Myliobatiformes*

LordStingray[[ Yellow Stingray

*Myrmecophaga*

eversleep[[ Giant Anteater

*Mythical*

The Void Kitsune[[ Kitsune
Kali Paige[[ Imp
Foxridley[[ Red kitsune
Kitsuneki22[[ Hokkaido Kitsune
Israfur[[ Anubian
MurcielagoMedula[[ Chimera
Amirrah[[ Shapeshifter
7H0R[[ Phoenix 
Azeriel[[ Loup Garou 
DarknessHaven[[ Demon 
DeadTheMoo[[ Zombie Cow 
Dog Donovan[[ Cougar Kitsune 
Edyn[[ Kitsune 
Faris[[ Kitsune 
Footfoe[[ Three Wolf Moon 
FoxRidley[[ Kitsune 
FuyumiAya[[ Twizzle 
FuzzyKitten[[ Nekomata 
Glacierwulf[[ Chimera 
Halopromise[[ Chimera 
Hawty[[ Lagomorph 
IR_Pandillo[[ Katamari 
Journey[[ Gargoyle 
Kifale[[ Frayell 
Kikyo[[ Nekomata 
Kitsune Nyx[[ Kitsune 
Kuzooma1[[ Foxtaur 
LucidDarkness[[ Lynx Neko 
Lucien Pyrus[[ Shapeshifter 
Lucien Pyrus[[ Shapeshifter 
Marlkintass[[ Intee 
MischeivousPooka[[ Pooka 
Mishimuffin[[ Shapeshifting Tanuki 
MpCaap[[ Satyr 
Myntey[[ Daeva 
N106[[ Lombax 
Nein[[ Mini Irish Cob Unicorn 
Pliio8[[ Lombax 
Rot-Fuchs[[ Arctic Gnoll 
Ryu100[[ Kitsune 
Seastalker[[ S'larih 
SilverKarja[[ Piedbald Camel Polymorph 
Slyck[[ Polish Lombax 
SurrealDreamer[[ Kitsune 
Tristan[[ Kitsune 
Twink[[ Unicorn 
Tonecameg[[ Shapeshifter 
AleaFails[[ Furby 
Zumoro[[ Hippogryph 

*Penguin*

ChrisPanda[[ Emperor Penguin 
Leostale Rockhopper[[ Penguin 

*Pig*

Piggy[[ NA 

*Platypus*

Half-Witted Fur[[ Na 
Naloughs[[ NA 

*Pokemon*

Skift[[ Ditto :V
Leon4293[[ Lucario
Ash[[ Typhlosion 
BluDitto[[ Ditto 
Cylo[[ Eevee 
joshi2853[[ Blue Charizard 
Maddrow[[ Umbreon 
Na3lker[[ Dragonite 
Rukario448[[ Lucario 
Rukatsia [[ Glaceon 
SIX[[ Quilava Sandslash 
SueZoTiger[[ Umbreon 
Zakyrie[[ Espeon 
ShadowEon[[ Mightyena 
Zoltea[[ Jolteon

*Primate*

Monkey[[ Vervet Monkey

*Rabbit*

Simi[[ Standard Rex Rabbit
hrairoo[[ Rabbit
Browder[[ Jackbunny. 8)
Love![[ Devil Bunny
Abby[[ NA 
Adorabell[[ White Angora Bunny 
Alec Hopp[[ NA 
BUNDiNGO[[ NA 
Devochka[[ German Lop Rabbit 
Fiver[[ Snowshoe Hare 
Gem145[[ Hare 
Harebelle[[ European Hare 
InfinityRabbit[[ Northern Short-Hair Rabbit 
Keybearer[[ NA 
Neofur14[[ NA 
NK129[[ Jackalope 
PerriRhoades[[ Kani Bunny 
Pesha[[ Bunny 
Tao[[ Bunny 
Thlayli[[ NA 
BillyThe44th[[ Snowshoe Hare

*Raccoon*

ampersandestet[[ N/A
Voodoo[[ Albino Raccoon
Laserhanon[[ NA
CombatRaccoon[[ NA 
duhguns [[ NA 
FurryJackman[[ NA 
Hatebear[[ NA 
Hipstar[[ NA 
Krarrur[[ NA 
Nothing Too Interesting[[ NA 
Prettylilpup[[ Kinkajou 
PriestRevan[[ NA 
Racc Raynya[[ NA 
Records[[ NA 
robertraccoon[[ NA 
Ruko[[ NA 
Sealion[[ NA 
ShadowCoon[[ NA 
Shaui[[ NA 
Syraduct[[ NA 
ToxicZombie[[ NA 

*Raptor*

Comah[[ Unenlagia Comahuensis 
Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs[[ N/A 
Riptor[[ N/A 
Shark The Raptor[[ Aqualarus Raptor 
TheRedRaptor[[ Utahraptor 

*Reptilian*

Isabel Draca[[ Lizard

*Rodent*

Zanzi[[ Rat
Metriosity[[ Mouse
Ratte[[ American Blue Rat
Alenarah[[ Chinchilla 
Chronic[[ Rat 
Cryoscales[[ Rat 
Knaw[[ Field Mouse 
Koco[[ mouse 
Miles T Springfoot[[ Long-Eared Jerboa 
Petnana[[ House Mouse 
Rilin[[ Mouse 
Siddy[[ Mouse 
Skillet[[ Chinchilla 
TheCurryMouse[[ Striped Field Mouse 
Mtlrdnt[[ Hooded Rat 
DarkHavenz0r[[ Hedgehog 

*Sergal*

dinosaurdammit[[ Arctic Sergal 
Hakar Kerarmor[[ Southern Sergal 
Koronikov[[ Northen Sergal 
Zerksis[[ Northen Sergal 
ShadowPawz[[ Northen Sergal 

*Serpent*

DarkMatteur[[ Snake 
Jazzi[[ NA 
Zerulu[[ Basilisk 
Waffles[[ Snake

*Sloth*

A Concerned Citizen[[ Three-Toed Sloth 
Megatherium[[ Dire Sloth 

*Squirrel*

Chipmunkboy92[[ Eastern Chipmunk
DelStimpson[[ Red SquirrelF
Mint[[ Squirrel
Lobar[[ Fantastic Pineapple Squirrel
Houshou[[ Flying Squirrel 
Myasa[[ Malabar Giant Squirrel 
Nikolai[[ North-American Red Tree Squirrel 
RandyDarkshade[[ Black Squirrel 
ShardPrime[[ NA 
Slorrel[[ European Red Squirrel 

*Thylacine*

DigitalPotato[[ NA 
Mavu-Chan[[ Thylacoleo Carnifex 
Sora-Kun[[ NA 

*Vombat*

Vombatiformed[[ Yaminon

*Xenomorph*

Zanian[[ N/A


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2011)

I am a cross fox though I post as other stuff sometimes.


----------



## nurematsu (Jan 31, 2011)

Changing species to Mouse


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 31, 2011)

Changing species to
 Arctic Sergal


----------



## Flatline (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm sticking with my fennec 'sona, change it please.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah this is the new sticky.

Also I'm a lynx.


----------



## Sanitys_Storm (Jan 31, 2011)

I will say it again. Canids is extreamly large...

And I'm going to add to that. Wolf please. *waves*

I know I'm boring.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 31, 2011)

SIX... I love you for recreating this thread! <3

Also- Ocelots rule.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 31, 2011)

American blue rat for this week.


----------



## Icky (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh my fuck canids.

And looks like I'm still okay then :l


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 31, 2011)

Badger


----------



## Idlewild (Jan 31, 2011)

I've actually changed my username (previously Violet Virtue under Equines). I haven't changed my 'sona or anything, just updating so you have the current username. I gotta represent the minuscule equines group, haha!


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm a mightyena,the pokemon (which I consider to be a wolf). :3


----------



## Fuzzybuzz (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a maned wolf! :3


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

Can one be put down twice if they have a 'sona and an altersona?


----------



## Love! (Feb 1, 2011)

i am a doll and working on a devil-bunny alt
do either of those count?


----------



## BRN (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Can one be put down twice if they have a 'sona and an altersona?


 
Yes, that would work. 



			
				Love! said:
			
		

> i am a doll and working on a devil-bunny alt
> do either of those count?


 
Sure, anything goes. I've got a spacecraft, an aircraft carrier, and what I think is a tin can up in there.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

SIX said:


> Yes, that would work.



Fantastic. Could you please put be down as a Llama and then as a Honey Badger?


----------



## Love! (Feb 1, 2011)

yay, i'm on the list!


----------



## kmn483 (Feb 1, 2011)

(postes in last thread [incase you're checking, but it was very recent so he porlly was missing then]) Kmn483(Me,obivosly)=Artic Wolf


----------



## BigHoof (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not in the list as it seems, BigHoof = Tauren/Bull (Bovine)


----------



## Metriosity (Feb 1, 2011)

Mouse here.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 1, 2011)

<-lizard


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 1, 2011)

AMERICAN Badger.


----------



## Amirrah (Feb 2, 2011)

I definitely belong under "*Mythical" *as a Shapeshifter.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 2, 2011)

Barn Owl.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 2, 2011)

Wyvern/archeopteryx hybrid.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 2, 2011)

What's with the ugly formatting?


----------



## BRN (Feb 2, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> What's with the ugly formatting?


 
I had all this pretty formatting worked out in Excel. Posted it in and got a 'YOU CAN'T DO THIS D: 177k CHARACTERS IS TOO MUCH! YOU GOOFED." So we're stuck with what Notepad gave me.


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 2, 2011)

Put me down as a mouse.


----------



## Naa (Feb 4, 2011)

A snow leopard.


----------



## Jack (Feb 4, 2011)

multi fursona owner.
1: fox
2: wolf
3: tiger
4: snake
5: bat
6: skunk
7: thylacine
8: leopard... the list goes on and is totally ridiculous due to my indecisive nature. *shrugs* you can deal with it... XD


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2011)

SIX said:


> I had all this pretty formatting worked out in Excel. Posted it in and got a 'YOU CAN'T DO THIS D: 177k CHARACTERS IS TOO MUCH! YOU GOOFED." So we're stuck with what Notepad gave me.


 
Notepad has a perfectly goodworking find & replace function.

For a volume of text that size, use Wordpad instead. Notepad's find & replace is broken.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 5, 2011)

Wolf-cat hybrid:3


----------



## moogle (Feb 5, 2011)

well... despite my name, i am a white lion


----------



## Lobar (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantastic Pineapple Squirrel :3


----------



## BRN (Feb 5, 2011)

Jack said:


> multi fursona owner.
> 1: fox
> 2: wolf
> 3: tiger
> ...



I'm not too comfortable with that sort of volume of sonas. I'll put you down as 'River Otter' as given by your Forum Profile with a side of 'Multiple'.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey bitch, I'm not on that list. I'm a wolf-cat. I'M SO SPECIAL.



Nekomimi said:


> Wolf-cat hybrid:3


 
ARGGGGGGGGGGGGG.


----------



## BRN (Feb 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> ARGGGGGGGGGGGGG.


 
YOU'RE GENERIC


----------



## Xenke (Feb 5, 2011)

SIX said:


> YOU'RE GENERIC


 
CURSE MY LIFE AND MY FLUFFY TAIL.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 5, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Wyvern/archeopteryx hybrid.


 
Have my babies you cryptozoological paleontological wonder you!


----------



## Bi-Ryu Isshin (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm a Cheebit ^^ It's a cheetah and rabbit mixed, my name is Bi-Ryu Isshin also known as Bi-Ryu Chan but love to be called Ryu.


----------



## FennecFur (Feb 10, 2011)

Fennec Fox here.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 10, 2011)

Saw the huge Canine list, looked at it for even a single familiar name:



> Whiskeydog[[ Siberian Husky
> *WillowWulf[[ Wolf
> WillowWulf[[ Wolf *
> Winds[[ Seppala Siberian-Tamaskan Canid Mix



Double entry^


----------



## Azazel (Feb 10, 2011)

Azazel here, the purple goat.


----------



## BRN (Feb 10, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Saw the huge Canine list, looked at it for even a single familiar name:
> 
> 
> 
> Double entry^



Fixed, thanks.


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 11, 2011)

I am a giraffe! I am the only one I have ever heard of though.. :[


----------



## Browder (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh what the hell. Jackrabbit. Which is actually a type of _hare_ by the way.


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

Spotted jaguar please! (and you're awesome for doing this, SIX)


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm on the list under gryphon, I'm specifically an osprey/wolf gryphon.

I also have two alternates, one is a hybrid--red kangaroo/jackrabbit, the second is a canine--a Pomeranian.


----------



## Tango (Feb 12, 2011)

You're going to hate me, SIX, but I changed mine to a Florida panther because it's easier to commission art for a panther then it is a jaguar. 

Again, sorry bro!


----------



## BRN (Feb 12, 2011)

dodgerwolf said:


> I'm on the list under gryphon, I'm specifically an osprey/wolf gryphon.
> 
> I also have two alternates, one is a hybrid--red kangaroo/jackrabbit, the second is a canine--a Pomeranian.



I've added your alternatives, and moved your primary to Hybridised.



> You're going to hate me, SIX, but I changed mine to a Florida panther because it's easier to commission art for a panther then it is a jaguar.
> 
> Again, sorry bro!



No problems, man! I somewhat enjoy managing this.


----------



## Tango (Feb 12, 2011)

SIX said:


> No problems, man! I somewhat enjoy managing this.


 
Very well. While you're at it, my cat's fursona is General Lee reincarnated as a tu-tu wearing Viking with a Vietnamese accent...(just kidding. He's Canadian)


----------



## Xavan (Feb 12, 2011)

Bohemian Shepherd please!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm a green multi-morph skunk.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 12, 2011)

I just checked back.

You spelled my name wrong. :C

I am not Xenxe.


----------



## BRN (Feb 12, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I just checked back.
> 
> You spelled my name wrong. :C
> 
> I am not Xenxe.


 
Third time lucky? I'll fix that. .3.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 12, 2011)

SIX said:


> I've added your alternatives, and moved your primary to Hybridised.


But I'm a gryphon... :C


----------



## BRN (Feb 12, 2011)

dodgerwolf said:


> But I'm a gryphon... :C


 
Fiiiiiiiiieeeennn D:


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 12, 2011)

B&W Tuxedo Cat now 
Protip: Only females can be actual calicos. <_< >_>


----------



## pheonix (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm a fox and my name's spelled wrong on the list. :V


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm still not on the listD:


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 13, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Hey bitch, I'm not on that list. I'm a wolf-cat. I'M SO SPECIAL.
> 
> 
> 
> ARGGGGGGGGGGGGG.


 
AhahahXD
Whoopsie didilly-doo.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 13, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> I'm still not on the listD:


 
Probably cause you weren't here during the last roundup.
This is a LOT of people, yaknow.


----------



## BRN (Feb 13, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> B&W Tuxedo Cat now
> Protip: Only females can be actual calicos. <_< >_>


Done and done!



pheonix said:


> I'm a fox and my name's spelled wrong on the list. :V


Fixed. That wasn't my error, it was the old owner's. 



Nekomimi said:


> I'm still not on the listD:


 Yes you are! D:


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm a fully black cat that enjoys being called Shadow ^_^


----------



## Browder (Feb 14, 2011)

SIX said:


> Browder[[ Jackbunny. 8)


 
Just saw this.

>:[


----------



## Kai. (Feb 15, 2011)

Add me to the list? Species = Vancouver Island wolf

Also, LMAO at "Time-travelling wolf" and "Three Wolf Moon" as people's species. Awesome as all get-out.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 15, 2011)

Little suggestion: Change "Mustelid" to "Musteloid." You're grouping the skunks there, and skunks are not in the family mustelid (but are in the musteloid superfamily).

Maybe I'm just an accuracyfag. >_>


----------



## BRN (Feb 15, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> Little suggestion: Change "Mustelid" to "Musteloid." You're grouping the skunks there, and skunks are not in the family mustelid (but are in the musteloid superfamily).
> 
> Maybe I'm just an accuracyfag. >_>



Inherited from the previous thread. I'll fix it.


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 15, 2011)

Renwaldo: siamese cat
^_^


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 16, 2011)

SIX said:


> Msktty89[[ Cat Raccoon
> Neokiva[[ Wolf Panther
> Norvilion [[ Fox Wolf Squirrel
> Nyan kitty[[ Cat Hyena Lion
> PenelopeSkunk4[[ Gassy Skunk Insect


â—•Oâ—•

Either that or I'm blanking...


----------



## BRN (Feb 16, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> â—•Oâ—•
> 
> Either that or I'm blanking...



I don't question people's choices of hybridisation. It's... hard to read without tilting your head a little, though.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 17, 2011)

SIX said:


> I don't question people's choices of hybridisation. It's... hard to read without tilting your head a little, though.


 
Sorry, but what do you mean? That confused me a bit...
You said I was on the list so I checked back and didn't find myself so I posted the "N"s in the hybridized section to show you.
I don't want to be badgering. It's not a big deal at all.XD
It's just a name on a list.>.<


----------



## BRN (Feb 17, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> Sorry, but what do you mean? That confused me a bit...
> You said I was on the list so I checked back and didn't find myself so I posted the "N"s in the hybridized section to show you.
> I don't want to be badgering. It's not a big deal at all.XD
> It's just a name on a list.>.<



Oh, I misunderstood for a moment myself. Entirely my fault >w<
The names inherited from the previous thread are posted alphabetically, but new names added from this thread are at the top or bottom of each list. 



> Zhael[[ Wolf Skunk
> Zrcalo[[ Golden Pheasant Jackal
> Zseliq[[ Gummybear Saber-Tooth Tiger Wolf
> BareFootFoof[[ Wyvern.Archeopteryx
> ...


 
After the Zs come the new additions. I really should have said that. My bad.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 17, 2011)

SIX said:


> Oh, I misunderstood for a moment myself. Entirely my fault >w<
> The names inherited from the previous thread are posted alphabetically, but new names added from this thread are at the top or bottom of each list.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton!
BTW you are SO AWESOME for making a list this long for every fur on Furaffinity.  Really, I don't know how I would manage.
You.are.awesome.


----------



## Cathartes_Aura (Feb 19, 2011)

Cathartes Aura the turkey vulture, reporting in! My screen name is the scientific name for this beautiful species.


----------



## Mau (Feb 20, 2011)

I didn't see myself on the list, could you add me please?? I'm Mausier, the Egyptian Mau ^_^


----------



## Shadow (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank God someone picked up on one of the two lists I had to keep up on. College had taken over a good portion of time and left me with hardly anything for the forums. Thanks for the assistance, SIX! Also, switch me over to a Hyvanine. Simply put, it's a scientifically impossible hybrid.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Thank God someone picked up on one of the two lists I had to keep up on. College had taken over a good portion of time and left me with hardly anything for the forums. Thanks for the assistance, SIX! Also, switch me over to a Hyvanine. Simply put, it's a scientifically impossible hybrid.


 
Welcome back, Shadow. I'll be happy to fix that for you.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> Welcome back, Shadow. I'll be happy to fix that for you.


 
Danke schÃ¶n.  To others curious about the Furs by Location thread, I WILL continue it, just give me a little more time to finish college before taking it over like I did initially with picking up from Furs by Species 1 and a secondary list thread. XD


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 21, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula aka Murcielago Tvagdishle signing in as a chimera


----------



## Bayou (Feb 21, 2011)

Arctic Wolf Tiger


----------



## Haystack (Feb 21, 2011)

Haystack, tanuki (aka raccoon dog, which in this case is not a hybrid; it's its own species, _Nyctereutes procyonoides_).  

Stack's a canid with mythical nature, so please stick in whichever category seems right. :3


----------



## MisterDerp (Feb 21, 2011)

Em...Nobody really knows my fursona, but it includes a whistle. ...That's right, a whistle. A serious one, at that.


----------



## tonecameg (Feb 21, 2011)

not sure if this has been suggested but how about dividing up the canine and feline section a bit?  Like the foxes could be under their own category called "Vulpine" and wolves "Lupine"?  unless you're too lazy/don't have the free time


----------



## israfur (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't know whether this qualifies as a canid or mythical, but I'm an Anubian (anubis anthro).. =o


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

israfur said:


> I don't know whether this qualifies as a canid or mythical, but I'm an Anubian.. =o


 
That's an interesting one. Considering how it has to be 'summoned' though, we'll go with Mythical.


----------



## israfur (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks! (b'-')b


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 21, 2011)

I think you can probably guess...


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah, thank you, Six! Sorry, I just identify as a gryphon, not a hybrid.


----------



## Isabel Draca (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm a reptile, a lizard at the moment. As far as species goes I have no clue right now.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 21, 2011)

OI!!! GAYWUFF WAS A JOKE!

I'mma fucking wolf! >:[


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> OI!!! GAYWUFF WAS A JOKE!
> 
> I'mm*a fucking wolf!* >:[


 
But what is it that you are fucking, my man? :3c


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> But what is it that you are fucking, my man? :3c


 Well...

YOU WIN THIS ROUND!

>:[


----------



## israfur (Feb 21, 2011)

hahaha xD 
<3


----------



## Kaeko (Feb 21, 2011)

felines: Tiger: Kaeko
hybrid: Rabbit/Squirrel/Demoness: Phault


this is a good idea. :3


----------



## shard (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol, 'm a cat fox hybrid


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 22, 2011)

H.nightroad - Equine - Plains Zebra


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 22, 2011)

Mind changing mine to rat? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BRN (Feb 22, 2011)

Zanzi said:


> Mind changing mine to rat? Thanks in advance!


 
Done and done!

Thread's up to date.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 25, 2011)

<------------- FOX


----------



## cad (Feb 25, 2011)

Yoshi.


----------



## Mint (Feb 25, 2011)

Squirrel! If you wouldn't mind adding me.


----------



## Wolven Bruh (Feb 25, 2011)

Put me down as a Wolven Bird (hybrid)?
Thanks.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 25, 2011)

Beaver! D:


----------



## Evauk (Feb 26, 2011)

Sure why not...

Fox with some wolf.... so Folf? 

Yep, thanks in advance


----------



## hrairoo (Feb 27, 2011)

Rabbit!


----------



## Rouz (Mar 1, 2011)

Gay Fox, wow the more I post on here the gayer I seem to get


----------



## rain-hatchett (Mar 8, 2011)

Fruit Bat! =^___^=


----------



## Veskar (Mar 11, 2011)

Bengal Tiger here.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 12, 2011)

Red, erm I mean Purple Fox. (Red fox shape, purple fur)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 14, 2011)

Add me there, Arctic fox


----------



## Renwaldo (Mar 14, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> Renwaldo: siamese cat
> ^_^



Didn't see myself added yet, so I thought I'd reiterate for you.


----------



## BRN (Mar 14, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> Didn't see myself added yet, so I thought I'd reiterate for you.


 

Apologies. :c

List's up to date, now.


----------



## Pine (Mar 14, 2011)

could you perhaps change my name from Pineapple92 to Pine? I barely hear anybody refer to me by my old name anymore


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 14, 2011)

Put me down as a highly sophisticated fox (or Bill Kaulitz) yo.


----------



## Ivorytigress (Mar 14, 2011)

Could you add me? I'ma white tiger!


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm a badger strogg to be technical... but whatever.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 14, 2011)

Husky here.


----------



## anniekitty (Mar 15, 2011)

Siamese cat~


----------



## Trance (Mar 15, 2011)

Basenji/wolf hybrid.

_Yeeeaahh_, I'm unique.  :V

Add me or something.  Idk what I'm being added to.


----------



## MyWarpedRealities (Mar 15, 2011)

Dragon, Yep, totally unheard of before :V


----------



## Adaephon (Mar 16, 2011)

Horned owl here.


----------



## Renwaldo (Mar 18, 2011)

SIX said:


> Apologies. :c
> 
> List's up to date, now.


 
Thank you! ^.^


----------



## ChaosKingX (Mar 21, 2011)

Another wolf furry.

I tried to go for something rarer, but this just felt right.


----------



## Deyna (Mar 22, 2011)

Fox


----------



## kriana (Mar 23, 2011)

well i has seven...
Kriana Lunara Inara -female arctic fox
Kirinae Inara - female arctic fox
Jekan Krichton Blazer - male arctic fox
Railen Daruden - male wolf
Luna Eclipse - female wolf
Blake - male dragon
Krystal Aurora - female dragon


----------



## Icky (Mar 23, 2011)

kriana said:


> well i has seven...
> [-all foxes, wolves and dragons-]


 
are you fucking kidding me.


----------



## BRN (Mar 25, 2011)

kriana said:


> well i has seven...
> Kriana Lunara Inara -female arctic fox
> Kirinae Inara - female arctic fox
> Jekan Krichton Blazer - male arctic fox
> ...



Oof. Welp, you might have seven characters, but this a thread for 'sonas rather than characters. Your FA profile says Fox, and your FAF profile says Arctic Fox, so I'll put you down as such.


----------



## Crossdog367 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mutt dog here!


----------



## Oovie (Apr 1, 2011)

Forgot about this- wanting to change to Snowy Egret, thanks!


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 1, 2011)

Im a wolverine. Name is explanatory.


----------



## Pbjam (Apr 1, 2011)

Yellow Fox =3


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 1, 2011)

Come on. Don't tell me I'm the only one here with a cyborg fursona. ;_;


----------



## BRN (Apr 1, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Come on. Don't tell me I'm the only one here with a cyborg fursona. ;_;


 
Try looking under *A* for Android. ;D


----------



## Billythe44th (Apr 1, 2011)

Does a Snowshoe Hare just go under "bunny", or is hare its own category?


----------



## AmyBlue (Apr 3, 2011)

<-- Beetle!


----------



## BRN (Apr 3, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> Does a Snowshoe Hare just go under "bunny", or is hare its own category?


 
I've put Hares, Bunnies and Rabbits under Rabbit.



AmyBlue said:


> <-- Beetle!


 
Done n' done!


----------



## BouncyOtter (Apr 3, 2011)

Asian small clawed otter here.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 3, 2011)

Undead. :V


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 3, 2011)

Put me on as an Arctic Wolf.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 4, 2011)

Striped skunk 

(I looked and I'm pretty sure I'm not on the list already)


----------



## Cain (Apr 5, 2011)

<snow leopard/peregrine falcon!


----------



## Kitsuneki22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hokkaido fox (kitsune) here. :3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

Cat/shark hybrid. How do you list hybrids on that list? If you don't, just put me down as cat, as that's my primary species.


----------



## BRN (Apr 7, 2011)

(specter) said:


> Cat/shark hybrid. How do you list hybrids on that list? If you don't, just put me down as cat, as that's my primary species.


 
Under H for Hybridized. Cat/Shark works - that's quite an exotic mixture.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

SIX said:


> Under H for Hybridized. Cat/Shark works - that's quite an exotic mixture.


 
Oh ok. And thanks :3


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 9, 2011)

<---- Swift Fox :3


----------



## noroom4u (Apr 9, 2011)

Stfu FURFAGS


----------



## dogsare (Apr 11, 2011)

Wolf dog mix im antisocial


----------



## Garfang (Apr 11, 2011)

put me on the list  Black bear


----------



## DelStimpson (Apr 11, 2011)

Eurasian Red Squirrel~


----------



## Random_Eye_Ball (Apr 20, 2011)

Not quite sure what the point of this list is lol
But I'm an orca


----------



## Esplody (Apr 24, 2011)

North American Dire Wolf


----------



## footfoe (Apr 24, 2011)

i'm going to go with Kitty cat meow, as halarious as being a jerrymander was.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 24, 2011)

Canine species, mostly Wolf


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 24, 2011)

Northern Alaskan Fox


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Apr 25, 2011)

I had my name changed (Californian_Calico). Still a B&W Tuxedo Cat. Just need the name correction.


----------



## BlueSnail (Apr 25, 2011)

'I' am not, but my namesake is a mollusk (sea slug).


----------



## BRN (Apr 25, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## MaskedJackal (Apr 25, 2011)

Lucario


----------



## necrid987 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mine is an American Alligator.


----------



## osad3511 (Apr 30, 2011)

You need to do a little careful research on the population trends of the Polar Bear.

You will find that there are about 20 different polar bear 'herds' that, as a group, are thriving and growing.


----------



## Evelon (Apr 30, 2011)

<= Ginger Wolf. I'm a very proud ginger, and "red wolf" never covered it. So shades of ginger on the head, back, top of tail and front of limbs, and white with "little freckles spots" on the lower face,  belly, limbs, and tail. Haven't been able to give it a good draw (I suck...) so I might try to commission later...if I can get Paypal to be nice. =(


----------



## Ames (Apr 30, 2011)

Uh... afaIk, a dingo is not a marsupial.


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Apr 30, 2011)

A Snow Leopard that can easily find the joy of things to do and get.


----------



## Panthura (Apr 30, 2011)

Panther please 

Thanks!


----------



## Oopslol (Apr 30, 2011)

Cannibus_Lupis: Grey Wolf

(My FA account is C_L, not Oopslol)


----------



## KatWarrior (May 3, 2011)

My applause to you for this undertaking. Seriously.

Also, my 'sona is a white domestic cat. ...Come to think of it, almost none of my cat characters are much more specific than that.


----------



## ShadraAvro (May 3, 2011)

-ignore, accidental post. After checking the list, I am indeed on it


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 4, 2011)

Gun-toting sci-fi feline (avatar unrelated)


----------



## infinite_absol (May 4, 2011)

Mink Raccoon Hybrid checking in~


----------



## BRN (May 4, 2011)

KatWarrior said:


> My applause to you for this undertaking. Seriously.


Why thankyou~

Up to date!


----------



## Wiskey-Wolf (May 6, 2011)

Gee I bet you will never guess what I am


----------



## Inciatus (May 6, 2011)

I think you're a cat-fish...

Welsh Mountain Pony


----------



## Waffles (May 7, 2011)

YO
I'm also a snake now, sorta. Idunno :V


----------



## Random User (May 7, 2011)

Spotted Hyena here, bro.


----------



## ProgOtter (May 8, 2011)

Northern River Otter (avatar is a lie)

Squeak.


----------



## DrHackenbush (May 9, 2011)

Oh wow there's actually an android section, cool! Sergal Android here. 8B
Though... my FA account is Positronic.


----------



## Mike-Wolf (May 9, 2011)

<---- Wolf



oh yeah hyenas and otters are adorable by the way


----------



## BRN (May 9, 2011)

DrHackenbush said:


> Oh wow there's actually an android section, cool! Sergal Android here. 8B
> Though... my FA account is Positronic.



Had a look. He's quite interesting.

Up to date! â™ª


----------



## DrHackenbush (May 9, 2011)

SIX said:


> Had a look. He's quite interesting.
> 
> Up to date! â™ª


 Why thenk yoh!


----------



## Toothless (May 16, 2011)

Toothless

Night Fury Dragon

But it's not something that I made up...


----------



## Radiohead (May 16, 2011)

DrHackenbush said:


> Why thenk yoh!


 
I love your avatar.

Domestic shorthair feline here. Just a housecat.


----------



## RattleCan (May 17, 2011)

RattleCan the Dragon here. No particular title for it, just a Dragon.


----------



## keretceres (May 17, 2011)

Caracal,  Feline plz


----------



## BRN (May 17, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## Ixtu (May 22, 2011)

Idk how you'd list me here, but if you're still updating this, i'm an unknown hybrid mammal.
However you'd list that.
Undisclosed or whatever?


----------



## BRN (May 22, 2011)

Ixtu said:


> Idk how you'd list me here, but if you're still updating this, i'm an unknown hybrid mammal.
> However you'd list that.
> Undisclosed or whatever?


 
I'll put you down as N/A in the Hybrid section.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 22, 2011)

You can put me down as a Red-Tailed Hawk.


----------



## Zephyre (May 23, 2011)

Mountain Lion. I really dislike the name "Cougar" because of the negative implications now. Jus' sayin' :L


----------



## Trillium (May 26, 2011)

Pine marten.


----------



## BRN (May 26, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Jun 8, 2011)

Yellow Stingray


----------



## BRN (Jun 8, 2011)

LordStingray said:


> Yellow Stingray


 
You win a new category. See *M*.


----------



## Azure (Jun 8, 2011)

Is faggot a species?

If not, Citra will do :3c


----------



## BetrayerOfNihil (Jun 8, 2011)

Ooh, nice big list! Sadly, I went through the Canid section with the scroll wheel instead of the scroll bar, and now my finger hurts. :c


----------



## FurriKami Oka (Jun 8, 2011)

I am a Polar Bear.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 9, 2011)

Raphael Dreamsong (9Tailed Fox, Albino)


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 9, 2011)

Put Gero up in the Ethiopian Wolf (aka fox) section, please.
Also Rhasp is a Jellicle Cat, if that counts here.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 9, 2011)

My Fursona belongs to the Canid family. It is a Orange Fox. How original right? :V There are far to many Foxes and Wolves in my opinion.


----------



## BRN (Jun 9, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## leon4293 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm a Lucario. Original, right? I wish.


----------



## BetrayerOfNihil (Jun 11, 2011)

I am a non-Attorney spokesperson.

I'm your worst nightmare!

I'm Gabe Newell.

Just put Transhuman, under Hybrids or something. Man + Machine = Hybrid/Cyborg, I guess.


----------



## PositivelyPolar (Jun 11, 2011)

Polar bear!


----------



## Night-san (Jun 11, 2011)

wulf!!!1!


----------



## Sar (Jun 11, 2011)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> Well...
> 
> YOU WIN THIS ROUND!
> 
> >:[



(>^_^)^ - hehehe

I am a red fox who lives in a forest.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 11, 2011)

nharmonia (Krystal) [Anthro Cat]


----------



## Kibu (Jun 12, 2011)

Kibura---Blonde (Golden) lion


----------



## BRN (Jun 12, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## Mr_Disturbing (Jun 16, 2011)

I am a shadow dragon, and that is all the information I am going to tell you.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 16, 2011)

Wolf, to put it simply.


----------



## Meimei (Jun 16, 2011)

<-- Gryphon [cockatiel]


----------



## BRN (Jun 17, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## Gold (Jun 18, 2011)

Gold and I'm a shapeshifter. Not much else that needs to be said.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 19, 2011)

Anteater (Giant anteater to be more specific)


----------



## BRN (Jun 19, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## William (Jun 19, 2011)

Dhole.


----------



## Koray (Jun 19, 2011)

Change "Koray: arctic fox" to "Koray: Wolf and White Fox hybrid" :3


----------



## G.Beezy (Jun 19, 2011)

Holy crap, Canids... I WILL CONTRIBUTE TO THAT LIST. I am a Goberian (Golden Retriever/Husky mix).


----------



## Intrapersonality (Jun 20, 2011)

Mourning Dove~ =]


----------



## BRN (Jun 20, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## Leviathan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm a Dragon of smoke.


----------



## Simi (Jun 21, 2011)

<---Standard Rex Rabbit


----------



## mizu-oka (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't believe I was listed, I'm a Red Wolf.


----------



## BRN (Jun 21, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## Foxridley (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm a fox, more specifically a mix of a regular red fox and a kitsune.
There's a backstory, I swear.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, I was a Lucario, but I sort of grew up and decided to change (he's still a pretty awesome character though).

My 'sona is now a raven.


----------



## BRN (Jun 26, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## SpiralHorn (Jun 26, 2011)

My 'sona is a Nyala antelope. Thanks SIX!


----------



## zestycoyote (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm a reddish coyote.  I'm about to scan my freshly finished fursona to put it on here, but someone is using the scanner at work.


----------



## Lenny Mutt (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm new to the forums but not FA itself. I'll go ahead and throw my hat into the ring. :grin:

Lenny Mutt -- German Shepherd/Siberian Husky mix


----------



## spinnydervish (Jun 29, 2011)

Equine- Pure Bred Shire Horse


----------



## BRN (Jun 29, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## RaiaDragoness (Jun 29, 2011)

Raia C. Dioptase, Ice dragon.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 30, 2011)

"IggyB[[ German Wolf hound? "

WolfHound is a breed of dog.


----------



## BRN (Jun 30, 2011)

Up to Date!


----------



## Vriska (Jul 2, 2011)

I used to be Rainwulf, and I was a pug.

Now I'm a cat. Meow and shit.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Jul 3, 2011)

Cat. Not really any specific kind, maybe a domestic shorthair, but it isn`t really carved in stone or anything.


----------



## Folfsong (Jul 4, 2011)

Can i be on please? and i am a fox/wolf


----------



## Monkey (Jul 4, 2011)

Vervet monkey.


----------



## Mikhowl (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm a wolf!


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I figured out Im a Feline Kibura awesome thx!


----------



## Octa (Jul 6, 2011)

put me down as a cheetah I guess.


----------



## BRN (Jul 6, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## Cyril (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't believe I've never posted in this thread .-.

Red Panda here.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 6, 2011)

Tigerrrr.


----------



## Sar (Jul 7, 2011)

Can you change my fursona to a Blue Spirit Citrox (Citra/Fox Hybrid) who lives In a small village north of a busy town. If it isnt too much trouble?
Red fox in a forrest seemed to origonal. I wanted something unique :V


----------



## kirinafa (Jul 9, 2011)

Snow leopard here


----------



## BRN (Jul 9, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 9, 2011)

American Black Bear/monkey hybrid. >.>


----------



## wolfystar (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey  I am a raccoon/wolf, but when I run in the morning more like a wolf / some kind of feline like a cheetah haha sorry I know kind of weird.


----------



## Sar (Jul 12, 2011)

SIX said:


> Up to date!


 Thank you!


----------



## PartyFox (Jul 13, 2011)

Fox... maybe sometimes with a little party hat and a bottle of cider.


----------



## shadowdragon13 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm a Dark Dragon. :3


----------



## laserhanon (Jul 14, 2011)

Laserhanon is a raccoon


----------



## Francis-34 (Jul 16, 2011)

Northwest American Grey Wolf


----------



## DokiStar (Jul 16, 2011)

Fox Rabbit. (Fobbit)


----------



## Ravendarus (Jul 18, 2011)

Clearflight pied budgie over here.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 18, 2011)

*raises paw*
Red Panda!


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 18, 2011)

Canine > dog > Xoloitzcuintli


----------



## Deriaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Place me under Avian for Blue-and-yellow Macaw, please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anarou (Jul 18, 2011)

I am a Silver Fox. That's species not color.  I'm black and white and blue.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 18, 2011)

Ravendarus said:


> Clearflight pied budgie over here.


 
AW ADORABLE =D

I'm a Barred Owl. May or may not change it to Barred Owl/Barn Owl hybrid. Let's go with Barred Owl for now.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 20, 2011)

can you put me down as a ditto so people will stop asking >:c

Originally cross fox i think on this list.


----------



## BRN (Jul 20, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 20, 2011)

the colonvee is a nice touch, thanks |3


----------



## Gold (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd like mine to be changed to a Coyote if that's all right.


----------



## BRN (Jul 21, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## stingwolf2000 (Jul 28, 2011)

Stingwolf2000/Stingwolf -  Wolf/Husky Mix


----------



## Gr8r-G8r (Jul 29, 2011)

I am, and will always be, an american gator


----------



## BRN (Jul 29, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## TheFruitbat (Jul 30, 2011)

Gracie the Ringbat - add me to the list please good sir


----------



## Fling (Jul 31, 2011)

Lizard, not anything more specific atm


----------



## Kali Paige (Aug 1, 2011)

Kali Paige, Imp. Thank you. ^_^


----------



## littlekiba (Aug 3, 2011)

Vexxen, a husky.


----------



## Zin (Aug 5, 2011)

My 'sona is a Licholf. (Lion/Cheetah/Wolf mix)
Add me please. ^^


----------



## Genumix (Aug 5, 2011)

Would you kindly add me to the list as a river otter?


----------



## BRN (Aug 5, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## Samishii_Kami (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm a hybrid of a Snow Leopard, Cheetah, Wolf, & Fennec Fox. A bit too much? Oh well.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Aug 7, 2011)

< Australian Dingo x Wolf


----------



## BRN (Aug 7, 2011)

DingoWolfAU said:


> < Australian Dingo x Wolf



Already had you in the list, man. 

Up to date!


----------



## hybrid (Aug 10, 2011)

Domestic cat. :3


----------



## Jazmina (Aug 11, 2011)

Blood sucking, winged seadragon


----------



## Bade (Aug 14, 2011)

WOLF!


----------



## BRN (Aug 14, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## iconmaster (Aug 14, 2011)

Add me in as a half-dragon, if you will!


----------



## voodoo (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm an albino raccoon C:


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 16, 2011)

Uh, hello? Where are the Chipmunks? Me: Eastern Chipmunk


----------



## DW_ (Aug 16, 2011)

joining the wolf club

Vampire wolf with wings yay.

Also one of my others is a wolfdroid.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 18, 2011)

Update: Dalmatian


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 18, 2011)

Snowy - Lynx


----------



## BRN (Aug 18, 2011)

Up to date!


----------



## Shaagy (Aug 18, 2011)

Shaagy- Mutt


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 18, 2011)

Would it be possible to change my name on the list to Tiger In A Tie instead of Nightfire? Sorry to be difficult :c


----------



## Mr. Warper (Aug 20, 2011)

I finally chose a species, Monkey.


----------



## Aralyn (Aug 22, 2011)

I can be put under canid or hybrid seeing as Aralyn (Aralyn-Cadence on the site) is a red heeler/fennec mix.


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 22, 2011)

Wolf/Cat hybrid for me.


----------



## Kekira Yokosuka (Aug 24, 2011)

Eastern Dragon here


----------



## Selphius (Aug 24, 2011)

African Wild Dog for me~


----------



## iBarfGlitter (Aug 25, 2011)

ahh i see theres a lack of foxes in thee here woods D:
ima opossum BTW ;D


----------



## hades_warpig (Aug 25, 2011)

Striped Hyena here.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 25, 2011)

hades_warpig said:


> Striped Hyena here.


Nice! Striped hyenas are really adorable.


----------



## Pan157 (Aug 28, 2011)

Giant Pangolin


----------



## Rhodri (Aug 29, 2011)

Another proud addition to the somewhat underpopulated equine family. Brumby here.


----------



## nurematsu (Aug 29, 2011)

Changing species from Mouse to River Otter


----------



## Venu.Shade (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm a Western Dragon/Poltergeist~ name's Shooya! yay for being slightly original despite being a dragon!


----------



## Jiangxi (Aug 30, 2011)

Mort.
Levulpis Versicolor.
Basically, he's the unholy spawn of a ring-tailed lemur, a maned wolf, and some weird deer that apparently got high on shrooms and hallucinated a crapload of colors up in here.
So, he's a hybrid!


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2011)

Done and done - up to date!


----------



## Rhodri (Aug 30, 2011)

Appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Night-san (Aug 31, 2011)

Put me under canid, s'il vous plait.


----------



## koohiimonsutaa (Sep 1, 2011)

Panther


----------



## Hisu (Sep 1, 2011)

A chrysocora is here.

A new subsection is in order, I think (description's on my FA page, submission name is "Chrysocoras explained").


----------



## DarkMettaur (Sep 3, 2011)

Six, you misspelled my name. It's DarkMettaur.


----------



## Brotherwolven (Sep 4, 2011)

List me among the numerous wolves


----------



## LozBluemane (Sep 5, 2011)

Spotted hyena :3


----------



## ampersandestet (Sep 5, 2011)

Raccoon.


----------



## Daubentonia (Sep 5, 2011)

Lemur- Aye-aye.


----------



## Bakuchu (Sep 6, 2011)

Badger.


----------



## zanian (Sep 6, 2011)

xenomorph (hybrid of sort) here >:3


----------



## Ryshard-III (Sep 7, 2011)

Icy blue fox ^^


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Sep 10, 2011)

Do we use the actual Latin name for our species or what nvm
 Here is mine Ursus Americanus ( north American black bear) yeah there a variant of the na bb it's in Asia


----------



## Xeno (Sep 13, 2011)

Another Red Fox.


----------



## 2112 (Sep 14, 2011)

â€‹I'm 2112, a Great Horned Owl. C:


----------



## EllieLionheart (Sep 18, 2011)

EllieLionheart... the Lioness :3 (notobviousoranythingderp)


----------



## Piroshki (Sep 18, 2011)

Corsac fox.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Sep 19, 2011)

Arctic Fox.


----------



## Ryka-Husky (Sep 19, 2011)

Is a Husky =3


----------



## fwarg (Sep 20, 2011)

ice dragon here


----------



## chaosferret (Sep 21, 2011)

Im a silver smith ferret! ^_^


----------



## Cayden (Sep 21, 2011)

Name: Cayden Lupus Kan'do
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Species: Wolf
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 134 lb.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: light gray
- Markings: White underbelly  (to tip of  chin to tip of tail)
- Eye color: dark brown
- Other features: black stripe of fur on left arm
Behavior and Personality: generally gets along with everyone and hopes to make friends actively. although has a very serouse side when called upon. lovers to play and have fun and is just doesnt really worry (as much as possible)
Skills: very fast runner, can jumpo long distances and pretty high and from hieghts safely. stealthy when needed and pretty muscular.
Weaknesses: slightly unflexable as should be


Likes: exploring, sun, rain, snow, almost all weather as long as its not too hot and loves water!
Dislikes: fakesness, negativity and cramped crowded places

Clothing/Personal Style: usually pants unless called for otherwise and a hoodie, but generally a unique nothiong special style of personal interest.
Goal: to have fun in life and make people happy along the way
Profession: Fun loving omega for his pack (who occasionlly will join the hunt if needed)
Personal quote: Hakuna Matata"
Birthdate: November 6 1994
Star sign: Scorpio

Favorite food: chinese food (lo mien)
Favorite drink: Mint tea
Favorite location: any where peaceful
Favorite weather: any
Favorite color: White and black (combo)
Least liked food: Tomatoes
Least liked drink: fruity smoothies
Least liked location: muggy places
Least liked weather: humid
Favorite person: to be determined
Least liked person: to be determined
Friends: Raya Mantayo :3 (hope for more)
Relations: Small pack, 1 female 2 other males, no siblings parents are around occasionally (not in pack)
Enemies: usually bears
Orientation: Straight​


----------



## Mika (Sep 21, 2011)

Literally blue husky wolf.


----------



## The_Void_Kitsune (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm a Kitsune~


----------



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Sep 25, 2011)

House Centipede.


----------



## PolarLight (Sep 25, 2011)

PolarLight - 

Polar wolf


----------



## voodoo (Sep 26, 2011)

No longer a raccoon, now a Unipony-Deer C:


----------



## Dragonfang (Sep 26, 2011)

Star Dragon here D


----------



## Ravyn Wilde (Sep 30, 2011)

I am a Skunk


----------



## Kian_Forepaw (Oct 1, 2011)

Swift Fox ^^


----------



## Banishra (Oct 5, 2011)

Jacob Sheep


----------



## BRN (Oct 5, 2011)

Up to date-!


----------



## CannotWait (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm no longer a wolf. I'm a cat.

And make that "Domestic Cat" just to be clear.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 5, 2011)

I am a Northern Sergal.


----------



## vladkov1x (Oct 7, 2011)

Europen cat (color: black) ^w^


----------



## FeatheredCritter (Oct 8, 2011)

Hamster here~


----------



## Woolio (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm a Kangaroo.


----------



## KaelenWolf100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wolf!


----------



## chestnutgeld (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh ok I am not listed as this is my first time through here,I am the chestnutgeld spieces horse,color red chestnut,favorit animal is the horse,breed of horses ownd,lipizzan,I hope I am not in the wrong place.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 10, 2011)

Crested Porcupine. They are in the order Rodentia, so place my species under rodents please.


----------



## Mitch_The_Otter (Oct 12, 2011)

North American River Otter =D getting a commission done sooooon!


----------



## Ames (Oct 12, 2011)

Mitch_The_Otter said:


> North American River Otter



There is no way I could have ever guessed


----------



## RNorthex (Oct 16, 2011)

raccoonwolf [canid]


----------



## Blade + Marijke (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmm, far as I can tell, I am not in the list.

I have two: Cheetah and Umbreon (two seperate 'sonas: One female and one male), dunno how you'd want to list me.


----------



## Akz (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm just your average western dragon ^^


----------



## DingosHalberd (Oct 19, 2011)

D is for Dingo, and B is for Bored.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 19, 2011)

Hm... It would appear I'm not on this list... Which is odd since I thought I was on it...

Anyway yours truly is a Maple Wolf.


----------



## DeepDarkSamurai (Oct 19, 2011)

Squirrel here


----------



## shetira (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm definitely a feline of the cheetah persuasion. ^.^


----------



## Cearulwolf (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm a grey wolf/werewolf.  I prefer being in my wolf form though, and that is how you will usually find me.


----------



## bat_tigress (Oct 24, 2011)

I am a Bat and Tiger Hybrid.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 25, 2011)

Forgot to post here somehow

Mostly gray wolf, but i do consider myself a hybrid of gray wolf and fennec fox, even though the amount of fennec traits are very minor.


----------



## juuni.prucan (Oct 25, 2011)

semi-albino fallow deer. there's not many cervids on the list...


----------



## Onnes (Oct 25, 2011)

Guess I should have an entry here: striped hyena.


----------



## scriber (Oct 26, 2011)

Sika deer :B


----------



## batgirl567 (Oct 26, 2011)

Bat


----------



## Sharga (Nov 2, 2011)

Rawr I'm a dinosaur. I'm still torn between this look and my eastern dragoness but hell, there aren't enough anthrosaurs around. Please put me under T-Rex.


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 2, 2011)

Snow Leopard.


----------



## Furrywolfe (Nov 2, 2011)

Canid = Wolf


----------



## Jackrabbit (Nov 2, 2011)

Jackrabbit, a type of hare. Not a rabbit.


----------



## RaijuuGirl (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm a Raijuu (wolf form). I believe I belong with the mythical furs. :3


----------



## DKitty (Nov 5, 2011)

Pokemon- Modified Suicune Pokemorph


----------



## Cytozire (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm a Gryphon


----------



## shteev (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm a Husky. It would be greatly appreciated if you put me under "Canid". Thanks.
I was a Canid before it was cool. /hipster


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2011)

I haven't posted on this thread yet, but I'm switching mine to pony.
I haven't uploaded my new fursona to Fa yet cause I have like a month's worth of submissions backlogged.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Nov 11, 2011)

Eastern Spotted Skunk


----------



## scrubby (Nov 12, 2011)

Another Wolf here


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Nov 12, 2011)

It'd be nice if I could be added to the list under canid. Arctic fox. Ha-hah! I'm an _arctic_ fox! That's _totally different and unique!_



CannonFodder said:


> . . . pony.



If this has to do with that TV show that everybody is talking about, I might be starting to lose faith in the world.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 12, 2011)

I dunno if I've posted in here yet....

Various ~(3 fursonas): 
-Canine-type (mixed)
-Panther
-Fennec.


----------



## Rabid-white-Mongoose (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm a tigress


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm a wolf+something hybrid... Not really sure what it's mixed with. So just a wolf hybrid, I guess.


----------



## BrynnMawr347 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm a tressym.  Not sure if that would be hybrid or just a legendary type of feline (it is a magical winged cat after all).


----------



## Aurus ARK-III (Nov 23, 2011)

Maybe I could be considered an *Hybridized*, because I'm a Dog/Dragon mix. Mostly dog, though.


----------



## Mints (Nov 23, 2011)

Lynx-Raven hybrid here, but mostly lynx! So I suppose that would go under feline? c:


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 23, 2011)

Darwin's fox, canid.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 24, 2011)

Red Fox, Canid.


----------



## pikayoshigirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Put me as a Deinonychus under 'Raptors,' please?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Blue Dragon please?


----------



## InlSanity (Nov 28, 2011)

Any room for a snake there?


----------



## Clairissa (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I'm an equine...
Paint horse.


----------



## Ixtu (Dec 3, 2011)

Unknown hybrid


----------



## Excalibur (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello.... well, since my main fursona is a shapeshifter. Can you put me under *Turtle* as my original fursona?


----------



## Namba (Dec 3, 2011)

You know what I am.


----------



## ZeekWeasel (Dec 7, 2011)

<--This guy: Weasel (Musteloid)


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 7, 2011)

I guess I'll be a jerk and throw myself into that humongous canid list. x3

I'm a Husky-Corgi Mix, but I guess just Corgi would be fine since that's the predominant of the two. o uo


----------



## Jesp (Dec 13, 2011)

Just an Espeon (PokÃ©mon), real original I know :v


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 13, 2011)

I changed my fursona to a domesticated cat now, so change me on the list please. I was a cat / shark hybrid.


----------



## hyjinx (Dec 15, 2011)

Well I'm Maine coon, more specific striped black and Orange color :3


----------



## rosewolf13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm a leopon. can you put me under felines?


----------



## rosewolf13 (Dec 16, 2011)

i'm a leopon. can you put me under felines?


----------



## monochrome-vii2iion2 (Dec 17, 2011)

<== Maine Coon

=u=


----------



## clockwork-like (Dec 17, 2011)

Um, kind new here, and I don't really know what this is, but it seems cool and all..
I'm a white/albino wolf-vulture hybrid mix thing... Sort of like a science experiment. Though, I have more wolf showing than vulture... If that's okay and stuff...


----------



## Blondegoth (Dec 17, 2011)

Well My Fursona is Aurielle, and she is a Wolf/Polar bear hybrid.


----------



## BRN (Dec 17, 2011)

[Each time I see this thread get updated, I honestly mean to update its OP. >.o

I'm still watching, guys. Will work on updating it.]


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 17, 2011)

Im a Panwere.
If anyones curious about what that really is (no its not a panther), then you can read my journal.

Six, just put it under shape shifters or were creatures.


----------



## johnpm995 (Dec 17, 2011)

Meh, if possible, could you change me from horse to otter? Thanks.


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2011)

Striped Hyena


----------



## JC~Jox (Dec 18, 2011)

Caracal!


----------



## zizirain (Dec 23, 2011)

Lioness ^^


----------



## Archon (Dec 25, 2011)

Gold Lightning Dragon, if you want to be specific. Though just listing me as a Dragon will work fine.


----------



## Namba (Dec 25, 2011)

Reindeer
MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 25, 2011)

Holy shit that`s a big list. O.O 

I be canid. Coyote/Wolf hybrid.


----------



## Corto (Dec 25, 2011)

locked per op request


----------



## Mentova (Jun 5, 2012)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/120262-Furs-by-Species-4 New version of the thread.


----------

